# B-25 Flight Experience



## evangilder (Dec 6, 2007)

I finally finished my web-based article on my B-25 flight that I took in August. You can view it here:
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, B-25 Flight Experience

Here is the banner I am using for it in the article section






Enjoy!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 6, 2007)

Good lookin' B-25 and great photos. 

TO


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice pic's Eric..... A flight worth remembering ? Thanks for sharing....

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## twoeagles (Dec 6, 2007)

Fantastic, Eric! Nothing sounds quite like a pair of R-2600's turning up
at takeoff power, and I can hear them just looking at the photo's!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 6, 2007)

Great job, Eric.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. It was quite an experience. I am hoping to get more like that to write up in the near future.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2007)

Very cool Eric! Excellent photos too.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 6, 2007)

Great job as always Eric!!!


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 6, 2007)

Great stuff there, Eric


----------



## DBII (Dec 7, 2007)

I love the shot of the gunsite with the water in the background and the plane's shadow on the water. 

DBII


----------



## ottobean (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats must of been thrilling! In Arizona the CAF is currently restoring a beautiful B-25 "Maid in the Shade" to my knowlegde it is going to give flights. One thing I have been looking forward to is a ride in "Sentimental Journey" which is a B-17g that is restored to combat status. (no comfortable seats here). Each flight cost around 400 dollars but is definitly worth it.
It would be a helluva experince to have the luck of getting a ride in one of these warbirds while the other is flying next to it.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep, it would be something to get an air-to-air shoot with some of the heavies. I have been through Sentimental Journey a number of times, both at the Wing there at Falcon Field and on it's visits to Camarillo. I haven't seen the newer facility at Falcon yet, but have heard it is very nice.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great pictures...I bet it was a great ride...


----------



## DBII (Feb 13, 2008)

Come down to Texas and see if you can work a deal for Texas Raider and Thunderbird. I will buy the beer.

DBII


----------

